# Power button broke



## KBBT (Jul 11, 2011)

The power button broke on my phone, the only way to get the the screen on is to get a incoming call. 
Is there any way to get the phone into download mode without the power button? I'm running gummy Gbe 2.0


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

With the battery in, hold volume down, plug in the USB, this should put you in download mode.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll have to pull the battery to turn it off obviously, but you can get into download mode using that method to get back to stock and send the phone in for replacement.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

KBBT said:


> The power button broke on my phone, the only way to get the the screen on is to get a incoming call.
> Is there any way to get the phone into download mode without the power button? I'm running gummy Gbe 2.0


You can do this using ADB as well (adb reboot download), but Rythmycs method will likely be WAY easier (especially if you do not have ADB already set up).


----------



## KBBT (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, wasn't sure if the phone would turn on by just inserting the battery, but that worked.


----------



## KBBT (Jul 11, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> You can do this using ADB as well (adb reboot download), but Rythmycs method will likely be WAY easier (especially if you do not have ADB already set up).


That was my next option, but I'm not familiar with ADB, so I'm glad pulling the battery worked.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

you could use commands in the terminal emulator app on the phone too

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------

